# PS Design in DW bearbeitenn****



## samtron786 (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich brauche Hilfe, suche eine Anleitungen oder mein Problem ist, habe ein webdesign mit PS,  wann ich in DW hole, weiterbearbeite, kann nicht die Breite und Länge einstellen, wie kann man die rechtig einstellen****

Ich habe verschiedene Webdesign mit dieser Auflösungen
1920x1080p
968x576p

vielen Dank
MfG


----------



## chmee (19. Januar 2012)

? Wie holt man das Webdesign aus PS nach DW?
per Slicing und "für Web speichern"?

Damit hast Du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Designgröße in PS fixiert - und das Ändern ist nicht ganz so einfach. Eigentlich zu mühselig, es zu erklären, weil es grundsätzliche Dinge sind, die das vereiteln. Sorry.

mfg chmee


----------



## samtron786 (19. Januar 2012)

hi
Ja ich habe mit Slicing, als html und Bilder schon gespeichert, ist das OK****
woher kann man wissen, dass man die Designgröße in PS fixiert hat?


----------



## chmee (19. Januar 2012)

Ich habs grad mal wieder angeschaut. Wenn man "HTML und Bilder" abspeichert, wird das Design weiterhin als fixe Table gespeichert, was für weiteres Arbeiten - und besonders dynamische Größenänderungen - absolut untauglich ist. 

Slicing ist ein Hilfsmittel, das ich nur noch als einfaches Schneidewerkzeug begreife. Was damit auf der Seite passiert, sollte neu erstellt werden, mit divs, mit background-urls, wie auch immer.. Die Tabelle ist altbacken, unflexibel und unter syntaktischen Maßstäben eh nicht dafür gedacht.

mfg chmee


----------

